# Zeitung sucht Erfahrungsberichte zu Klingeltönen/Premium-SMS



## News (16 Dezember 2004)

Hallo, für einen geplanten Zeitungsbericht über Handy-Klingeltonanbieter und Premium-SMS suche ich Eltern oder Jugendliche, die negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Gemeint sind z.B.
- Probleme bei Klingelton-Abo-Kündigungen
- Prepaid-Handys: Fortlaufende Abbuchungen, aber keine Rechnungen 
- klein geratene AGB / Abo-Hinweise, die offenbar von vielen übersehen werden

Außerdem wäre interessant, wer schon negative - oder auch positive - Erfahrungen mit "Premium-SMS" für andere Angebote gemacht hat (Handy-Chat, Spiele o.ä.).

Antworten bitte per PN. Oder - falls jemand sich nicht registrieren will - per E-Mail/ Telefon (Näheres über den www-Button unten).

Dieser Aufruf ist mit den Admins abgesprochen.
Damit es mehr auffällt, habe ich ihn aber nicht in den eigentlich passenden Thread 
Das, liebe Kinder, sind... gestellt.


----------

